# [SOLVED] Asus mousepad not working



## definedhate (May 13, 2009)

Hi guys,

My girlfriend booted up her laptop this morning and the mousepad was not responding, it does not move or click. She has disabled and enabled it, as it was already enabled and it was working fine last night (as she was at mine with it). She also booted in safe mode and the mousepad was still not working. There appears to be no software in the add or remove programs list in relation to a mouse and she does not have a temporary external USB mouse.

I have researched and it mentioned removing drivers and rebooting, but that was when it was working in safe mode, however, her mousepad does not work in safe mode or normal.

Does anyone have any ideas on what other troubleshooting we could do?

Many thanks!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Asus mousepad not working*

See if Windows System restore can be of help - 
START | type *rstrui* - select restore point prior to yesterday

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## definedhate (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Asus mousepad not working*

Thanks for the prompt reply, that was the first thing we tried, I forgot to mention that lol. That still didn't work.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Asus mousepad not working*

Check Reliability Monitor to see if in fact anything did install - 
START | type *perfmon /rel*

Any red/ yellow flags in device Manager?
START | type *devmgmt.msc*

Check system manufacturer's support site or touchpad's support site for driver updates.

You should get USB mouse to see if it works. It may not make sense - "mouse worked yesterday, not today" -- but same happened here in 2008 on a Fujitsu A6030 laptop. Mousepad had to be replaced.


----------



## definedhate (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Asus mousepad not working*

Thanks, I will pass the information on and see what happens. I will let you know the results when we've tested it.


----------



## definedhate (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Asus mousepad not working*

The reliability monitor said that a PS/2 mouse was installed properly and should be working, but obviously its not... lol
There are no yellow or red flags in the device manager.


----------



## definedhate (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Asus mousepad not working*

Its fixed! Her technical solution was "I smacked it" and then it restarted itself and it was working lol.

Thanks for your assistance though.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Asus mousepad not working*

Glad to hear of unconventional solution. I suggest that you clean the mousepad with isopropyl alcohol and qtips carefully. However, it may be a loose wire/ connection causing the problem. I would advise keeping a USB mouse on hand just in case!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

